# I was wrong. People ARE getting dumber.



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

A few weeks ago a member (I think it was either Eagle or Heavy Jeep and I can't remember the thread) made the comment that people were getting stupider. I disagreed with them saying that there have always been lots of stupid people and that we just hear more about them these days. In the past few days I've had some conversations (online and real life) and seen things on the news that leads me to believe I was wrong. People *are* getting dumber.

I've heard the saying that goes something like "common sense just isn't common" and I've realised that this is true. Not just with dogs but in everyday life.

Here's an example. Jail avoided after students' prank robbery - ABC Perth - Australian Broadcasting Corporation 
These two idiots decided it would be really funny to pretend to hold up the McDonalds restaurant they worked at armed with replica pistols. Now I know they're young and God knows I've done some monumentally stupid things in my time. In fact when I was 16 I was very nearly shot by a police officer because a group of us were messing around with replica pistols in our neighbourhood at night. Now we weren't going around bothering anyone else but we were shooting each other with pellets. Still stupid because the pistols looked real and someone called the cops. But on what planet is going into your place of work armed with what look like real weapons and pretending to rob the place a good idea?

I meet all sorts of people during the course of my day and I worry for our future.

Now that I've got that off my chest, you were right Eagle (or HJ). People are getting stupider.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

Got myself a shirt that says everyday I don't think people can get any stupider everday im horribly horribly disappointed. Something along those lines.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

I love your explanation for why you edited your post aus staffy!lmao

I've been a mood lately where every tiny little stupid thing is pissing me off.I swear some of the stuff some people do,it makes you wonder how in the hell they've made it in life this far.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

dixieland said:


> I love your explanation for why you edited your post aus staffy!lmao
> 
> I've been a mood lately where every tiny little stupid thing is pissing me off.I swear some of the stuff some people do,it makes you wonder how in the hell they've made it in life this far.


:goodpost:
For real!! I wonder how some of these morons are still alive lol.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Join the club. Lol


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

I totally agree with you. We have a bunch of people without power due to Irene and they actually had to start posting public announcements on the radio warning people to extinguish their flames before adding oil or kerosene to their lamps. people have been leaving them lite and many fires have been starting. seriously? How can people be so dumb to not realize the danger of adding gas to an open flame??? ughhhhh and then to make announcements like wow yeah thanks for letting me know!! derrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

All I have to do is sit and watch half of the status updates on the News Feed on Facebook, haha. 
I have random people added for games, and most of them seem half illiterate.


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

dixieland said:


> I love your explanation for why you edited your post aus staffy!lmao
> 
> I've been a mood lately where every tiny little stupid thing is pissing me off.I swear some of the stuff some people do,it makes you wonder how in the hell they've made it in life this far.


I've been the same way as of late! Being as I'm in high school I also find myself thinking if they'll even make it.


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

I'll just leave this here. It seems like a fitting place for it...

Don't let your baby roast in the car while you tan


----------



## Joewilly (Mar 6, 2011)

People are what they've always been...just the ol normal distribution at work.
You just haven't lost your capacity to be disappointed by stupid behavior...which I think is nice in a way.


----------



## Hyde (Aug 30, 2011)

Yep I say people are gettn dumber. Look what has happen to the once great APBT breed, decades after they was released to the public. Dang shame. Dogs my pa woulda nevr fed be out milling away dogs aint worth $1. But dumb people keep buying from dumb breeders. Then they think they gonna be breeders. Dumbness produces dumbness.


----------



## Liam (Sep 17, 2011)

stupidity should hurt. i mean it should literally be painful to breathe. lol


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

hahaha hehe I have a shirt with Brian from family guy saying ''Im allergic to stupid people''

how bout this lady burned down an apt building.. she told the cops she dropped her tv remote under the couch and couldnt see it, so she lit a lighter under the couch to look for it and POOF, couch in flames..... who woulda thunk it 

dont know if it was me who said people are getting dumber, to you, but I agree


----------



## Chevys And Pitties (Jul 24, 2011)

HeavyJeep said:


> hahaha hehe I have a shirt with Brian from family guy saying ''Im allergic to stupid people''
> 
> how bout this lady burned down an apt building.. she told the cops she dropped her tv remote under the couch and couldnt see it, so she lit a lighter under the couch to look for it and POOF, couch in flames..... who woulda thunk it
> 
> dont know if it was me who said people are getting dumber, to you, but I agree


Must not have been up to Cali's Fire Retardant Specs.

lol


----------

